

Show HN: An isomorphic deal-aggregator built with Node and React - mrskitch
http://dealbait.me

======
DFernandez9
I liked the effect of the cards popping up when clicked. But wasn't sure how
to close it, I thought I could click off of it to close it but you have to
click on the title.

------
mrskitch
This is the first iteration, looking to just get UX feedback and initial
impressions.

